# MSVCP120.dll is missing?



## vampirceto30 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi.
I am just going to cut this short and go to the problem.
I try to start Garry's Mod and it gives me an error:
MSVCP120.dll is missing from your system.
Any kind of fix?
Martin


----------



## Mrsamson (Aug 3, 2013)

Try to look on the web for that specific file. But be sure to be extremely careful because there are many dll files that have imbedded viruses.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try reinstalling or updating your Microsoft Visual C++ package. I'm not sure which one is needed for Gary's Mod, so it wouldn't do any harm to install them all, or at least the 2008 and 2010 versions.

microsoft visual c redistributable - Search Microsoft.com


----------



## maxx11 (Apr 24, 2015)

Go to official Windows site and download Microsoft Visual C++ 2013.


----------

